# First indoor sports... yikes.



## Punisher911 (Jun 17, 2016)

Shot my first indoor sporting event.. karate tournament. Did the shoot just for fun and practice. Used mostly my 24-70  2.8 ii... However, settings were f/5.6 because I wanted a better depth of field to not miss facial expressions during sparring and board breaking events, 1/250 to freeze action, and moved between 4000 and 6400 iso..... I am kind of surprised at the noise with the 5dmkiii even at 4000. Next time I will use the f/2.8 like I should have and drop the iso for cleaner pics... lesson learned.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 17, 2016)

5D III is a pretty old girl and what used to be amazing low light performance is now lagging a bit behind, I am sure the 5D IV will set a new standard of low light performance.


----------



## Punisher911 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hope so.. These are the things that make me long for the Nikon 810....


----------



## goodguy (Jun 17, 2016)

Punisher911 said:


> Hope so.. These are the things that make me long for the Nikon 810....


Actually for this type of photography my D750 is currently the best FX camera with a little bit better low light performance and a little bit better AF system then the D810 (putting the D5 aside cause its 6500$)


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 18, 2016)

Punisher911 said:


> Shot my first indoor sporting event.. karate tournament. Did the shoot just for fun and practice. Used mostly my 24-70  2.8 ii... However, settings were f/5.6 because I wanted a better depth of field to not miss facial expressions during sparring and board breaking events, 1/250 to freeze action, and moved between 4000 and 6400 iso..... I am kind of surprised at the noise with the 5dmkiii even at 4000. Next time I will use the f/2.8 like I should have and drop the iso for cleaner pics... lesson learned.



yes, next time use f2.8, the DOF is adequate a close distances.     the 5D3 is great for indoor sports (better "IQ" image quality than Nikon ! and  you don't have to drop the ISO


you can even do karate with a *ten (10) *year old digital Canon *Rebel XSi* and cheap Tamron 17-50 lens


*ISO 4000* on a *ten year old camera*  and cheap lens   .........  whaaa ....   WTF  ????


----------



## waday (Jun 18, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> you can even do karate with a *ten (10) *year old digital Canon *Rebel XSi* and cheap Tamron 17-50 lens
> 
> 
> *ISO 4000* on a *ten year old camera* and cheap lens ......... whaaa .... WTF ????


You're using ISO 4000 on an XSi?


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 20, 2016)

waday said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > you can even do karate with a *ten (10) *year old digital Canon *Rebel XSi* and cheap Tamron 17-50 lens
> ...



remarkable isn't it?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 20, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> yes, next time use f2.8, the DOF is adequate a close distances.     the 5D3 is great for indoor sports (better "IQ" image quality than Nikon ! and  you don't have to drop the ISO



Better IQ than Nikon?  Umm.. no, not by any objective test.  Nothing against Canon mind you, but when compared to equivalent Nikons they lag behind in image quality and low light performance.

They do have other advantages of course, but IQ and lowlight are not their strong suit.  Not by a long shot.


----------



## waday (Jun 20, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > beagle100 said:
> ...


Sorry, I guess my question is "how?", haha. The XSi only goes up to ISO 1600.

If it goes higher, I've been limiting myself for so long, haha.

EOS Rebel XSi


----------



## table1349 (Jun 20, 2016)

waday said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


Didn't you know.  Canon has an ISO converter, kind of like their EX 1.4X and EX IIX only for ISO.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 21, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > beagle100 said:
> ...



that Canon Rebel XSi converter was a damn handy feature !
how else could someone get around that ISO 1600 limit ?


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 22, 2016)

I suspect that the noise you are seeing is more likely from underexposure than so-called 'limitations' of the 5Diii.  The two biggest reasons I bought a 5Diii was its low-light capabilities and incredible AF.  It has yet to fail me.    

About 18 months ago, I took this shot hand held, 5Diii, 24-105 f4L at f4, 1/160th, 25,600.  Due to the only light in the room being 2 candles, I had to manually 'focus bracket' to get this shot and others during the presentation.  Believe it or not, the JPG SOOC had less noise than my 'best shot' using LR to clean it up!  So, I went with the JPG.

Photo "33786" in the album "High ISO shots 5000-25600" by bratkinson


----------



## TallDude (Jun 26, 2016)

This is what I shoot the most. I have a T2i  w/ Sigma 17 - 50 f2.8 .  I've found I can stop action and keep the noise down shooting a little under exposed in RAW. Then brightening it up and reducing the noise in post. Most of the gyms are switching to LED lighting which has been nice. 3200 works well with relatively low noise. When I come across a poorly lit gym, I won't get my hopes up. I can drop to 1/250 and keep the ISO to 1600, but they are usually marginal results. Underexposed with 3200 in poor lighting seems to have worse results that even post won't fix. I'm finding 1600 works better with post work. 

The first photo is f2.8  1/500  3200  w/ LED gym lighting.  The second photo is f2.8  1/500  1600 w/ skylights & old fluorescent lights (brightened in post and NR).


----------

